# Birthday Presents, Birthday Haul And Paint Pot Samples :D



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 
So 9th October was my birthday and i was 17 i received some mac make up from my lovely boy friend and various family/friends kindly gave me money to buy something, so i got mac. i also ordered some paint pot samples from my good friend toni. I am really wishing i got young punk and blue flame, im a little late on my collections as you can see i purchased the make up arts hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. im hoping to find a young punk and blue flame somewhere.

Thankyou for looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








concealer in nw15, concealer in nc20, studio fix fluid in nc20 , foudnation pump, 15 pan palette, eye shadow pans in gesso and carbon.





eye shadows in crest the wave, haunting, off the page and grease paint stick in insence black.





Paint pot samples in otherwordly, pharoah, electro sky and nice vice.


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 13, 2009)

Great haul; I'm glad that you were able to find paint pot samples!


----------



## moopoint (Oct 13, 2009)

What a wonderful haul!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Oct 13, 2009)

Thankyou ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love them so much :O such pretty colours.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy happy birthday!


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 15, 2009)

Great haul and happy birthday!!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Oct 15, 2009)

Thankyou all so much


----------



## User27 (Oct 30, 2009)

****


----------



## fintia (Oct 30, 2009)

great!


----------



## christinag05 (Oct 30, 2009)

great haul!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Nov 2, 2009)

im so pleased with all of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love mac, im getting to the addict stage haha, i have about 30-40 pigment samples :O there so pretty but i couldnt use a whole pigment.


----------

